# Golden Beehive from "Pushing Daisies" TV series



## trackhound (Jan 24, 2013)

I got this when the last season of the show ended. It's about 20" tall and made of fiberglass. A total of 10 were made for the show.
I can't get my wife to let the thing in the house for display so I keep it the garage :-(


----------



## adgjoan (Oct 19, 2008)

I love it. How did you get it? I have a terra cotta bee skep which is a 24" tall frog house for the garden. I would like to find a few more to give my bee friends.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

My wife will let you display it in our house. PM me for my address.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Keep it in the house and your wife in the garage.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Just sneak it into the bedroom, and keep her busy in the day. With luck she'll be so tired by bedtime she won't notice, or won't care..
http://s1110.beta.photobucket.com/user/AdrianQuineyWI/media/2013-01-26084636.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0


----------



## emilyxcee (Oct 19, 2018)

Can I buy it from you?


----------



## denbert19 (Dec 12, 2018)

That's lovely, I like it.


----------

